# 5 Free Sci-Fi Books



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Here's a set of 5 books called The Earthbound Series. I downloaded them, but have not yet read them so I can't give you any idea if they're worth it or not. Just thought I'd list them for all of you, like me, who can't turn down a free book. They are available in Mobi format so they can be emailed and sent to your Kindle.

http://www.virtualimprint.com/earthbound/


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I found this synopsis of the first book.

Nykkyo Kyhana is a native of a planet formed when a future Earth space mission fell into a black hole and emerged thousands of years in the past. He finds himself on present-day Earth, sent on a mission to gather plants for his people's food and fibre supplies. There he befriends Sukiko, a lecturer at the university where he is assigned. As their friendship blossoms into a deep love, Nyk learns she is his own distant ancestor, as well as an ancestor to the man who founded his world. He realizes his love for her risks disrupting future events and jeopardizes his own existence and that of his people. 

Nyk blames himself for such a disruption when Sukiko attempts suicide. After intervening to save her life, he decides he must disengage from her, to prevent further interference. But, by now it is too late. Events have been set into motion and Nyk is compelled to intervene again on her behalf -- or face temporal annihilation.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Sounds interesting... gonna check these out for sure... I love sci-fi!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

kindler, that link didn't work for me... message that appears says the site does not exist!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

tc said:


> I found this synopsis of the first book.
> 
> Nykkyo Kyhana is a native of a planet formed when a future Earth space mission fell into a black hole and emerged thousands of years in the past. He finds himself on present-day Earth, sent on a mission to gather plants for his people's food and fibre supplies. There he befriends Sukiko, a lecturer at the university where he is assigned. As their friendship blossoms into a deep love, Nyk learns she is his own distant ancestor, as well as an ancestor to the man who founded his world. He realizes his love for her risks disrupting future events and jeopardizes his own existence and that of his people.
> 
> Nyk blames himself for such a disruption when Sukiko attempts suicide. After intervening to save her life, he decides he must disengage from her, to prevent further interference. But, by now it is too late. Events have been set into motion and Nyk is compelled to intervene again on her behalf -- or face temporal annihilation.


I guess he was transported back to Novermber 5, 1955.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> kindler, that link didn't work for me... message that appears says the site does not exist!


Did you try a couple of times? Might just be site traffic or server problems between your ISP and the site; it's worked for me a couple of times now.

And thanks for the original post, kindler, I'll have to check it out in more detail later on when I have more time (and can download them at home ).


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Angela said:


> kindler, that link didn't work for me... message that appears says the site does not exist!


It should work. I just clicked on it in my original post and was taken there. I can't understand why it won't work for you.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Did you try a couple of times? Might just be site traffic or server problems between your ISP and the site; it's worked for me a couple of times now.
> 
> And thanks for the original post, kindler, I'll have to check it out in more detail later on when I have more time (and can download them at home ).


It is working for me now... the message was from suddenlink... I am not at home and am "borrowing" a wireless internet connection and don't know if that has anything to do with it, but regardless, it is working now.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

kindler said:


> It should work. I just clicked on it in my original post and was taken there. I can't understand why it won't work for you.


Got 'em, Kindler! Thanks for the link... Now that is the way to collect a series! Amazon.com could take lessons!


----------



## TheJohnNewton (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

"Hey, Charles! It's your cousin, Marvin. Marvin DARWIN! You know that new theory on the origin of the human species you were looking for? Well, listen to THIS!"

[From the scene where Nukkyo takes Sukiko to the "Enchantment Under the Primordial Sea" dance.]


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I would like to get these books.  However I have a problem, I have never gotten a book that has not come from Amazon.  Therefore I do not know how to go from Mobi format to Kindle.  If there is a link on how to do this or if some one could explain this to me I really would appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

If you have Whispernet, just email it to your "yourname"@kindle.com email address. Amazon will convert it for you and deliver it back to your Kindle in just a couple of minutes or so.

If you don't have Whispernet email it to "yourname"@free.kindle.com address and they will send you a link to download the file to your computer and you can transfer it to your Kindle via the USB cable.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

tc said:


> I would like to get these books. However I have a problem, I have never gotten a book that has not come from Amazon. Therefore I do not know how to go from Mobi format to Kindle. If there is a link on how to do this or if some one could explain this to me I really would appreciate it.
> Thanks


*The Mobi format is prc which is readable on the Kindle. Just download to your computer...I usually put it on my desktop and then connect your Kindle to the computer. It'll show up as a separate drive (on my computer it'll actually say Kindle) and then you open up the Kindle's document folder....just drag and drop there. It's very easy to do *


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for ya'lls  help.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

*gives up and slinks away*


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> "Hey, Charles! It's your cousin, Marvin. Marvin DARWIN! You know that new theory on the origin of the human species you were looking for? Well, listen to THIS!"
> 
> [From the scene where Nukkyo takes Sukiko to the "Enchantment Under the Primordial Sea" dance.]


LOL!! Very funny, indeed. (Btw, I was also struck bythe similarity to BTTF when I read the synopsis.)


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

I.... I thought I was all alone in this cyberverse. But you... you _get_ me!

*weeps*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kindler said:


> If you have Whispernet, just email it to your "yourname"@kindle.com email address. Amazon will convert it for you and deliver it back to your Kindle in just a couple of minutes or so.
> 
> If you don't have Whispernet email it to "yourname"@free.kindle.com address and they will send you a link to download the file to your computer and you can transfer it to your Kindle via the USB cable.


But if a book is already formatted for the Kindle (either .prc, .mobi, or .azw extension) you don't want to email it to your Kindle. It won't show up. You need to transfer it with USB cable, as Chynared said.

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

To be honest, I email myself .Mobi files from Manybooks and other places all the time because I'm too lazy to get the cable to transfer them and they always come out just fine. That may be true with the azw and prc files, but mobi's will work.

Just to be sure, I just downloaded 3 mobi's from Manybooks again and sent them to myself and they came out fine.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kindler said:


> To be honest, I email myself .Mobi files from Manybooks and other places all the time because I'm too lazy to get the cable to transfer them and they always come out just fine. That may be true with the azw and prc files, but mobi's will work.
> 
> Just to be sure, I just downloaded 3 mobi's from Manybooks again and sent them to myself and they came out fine.


Okay, that's good to know. I've never tried it with a mobi file because I didn't have one. I have heard about people having problems with the others.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindler is correct  . . . at least, my experience has been the same.  Whispernet is the way to go if available.  I think I've only used the USB cable once and that was just to make sure the connection was happy.  

Ann


----------



## TheJohnNewton (Nov 2, 2008)

Useless trivia.  Mobi/prc and azw are actually the same format.  Amazon just added a security bit for the "new" azw format.  Also Amazon owns Mobipocket.  Now did the world really need another "new" format?  John wanders off muttering to himself and shaking his head...


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks, kindler, looks like a great find!


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link. Free books are a good thing!


----------

